
Zimbabwe deteriorated under Robert Mugabe - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/10/15/emmanuel-banda-discusses-how-zimbabwe-deteriorated-under-robert-mugabe/
======
haunter
The memoirs of Ian Smith worth a read if you have a spare time
[https://www.amazon.com/Great-Betrayal-Memoirs-Douglas-
Smith/...](https://www.amazon.com/Great-Betrayal-Memoirs-Douglas-
Smith/dp/1857821769)

It wasn't just a personal betrayal but Rhodesia was left on its own too. Even
though the UK was right with the NIBMAR policy maybe it could have been played
out differently.

Also didn't help that the UK media was biased, but hey that's nothing new
under the sun just seeing the same in 2020. The old Thames TV reports are all
on Youtube

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8qyYFNOBhQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8qyYFNOBhQ)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3u5CxS3j5M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3u5CxS3j5M)

Good luck to Zimbabwe, but wish you were not in a bed with China
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China%E2%80%93Zimbabwe_relatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China%E2%80%93Zimbabwe_relations)

~~~
perl4ever
Why is that book $295.43?

~~~
chrstphrknwtn
Many people want to buy it, very few people are selling it.

~~~
perl4ever
I have a different theory for why obscure books are advertised at absurd
prices these days - few people want to buy them, but anyone who does, wants
_that specific book_ and there is no substitute, so booksellers have figured
out that anything that has any value to _anyone_ is optimally priced at
hundreds of dollars.

~~~
chrstphrknwtn
Yeah, you're probably correct about the opportunistic pricing of not-so-rare
and also not-so-in-demand books.

It still seems like supply and demand though, in that supply is close to or
less than demand.

------
mmsimanga
There was once a comment I read on HN. Paraphrasing, most movements over stay
or overreach at some point in time. African liberation movements continued to
fight yet they were in power. Instead of getting on with the business of
leading. The one lesson I hope we learn as Africans is to put in place systems
that work and not place too much faith in people. People tend to be fickle.

~~~
andrewflnr
This goes for social movements within a country as well, including your pet
causes and ones that are obviously (even unironically) right. Balance is hard.
Don't assume the rightness of your cause makes you immune.

------
0xdeadb00f
Maybe worth to note this was posted in late (2019)

